# SURFING IN THE CLOUD WITH OMNI BOARD 2.0



## Vaporesso (28/7/17)

We at Vaporesso are extremely proud to present the Omni Board 2.0 – an upgraded version of the Omni Board! Based on the original OMNI BOARD, the OMNI BOARD 2.0 is multi-functionally upgraded aiming at the device itself, operating system security and stability, flavor and experience of human-machine interface from the software and hardware aspects. Its functional features are as follows:







*A) Safety:*

With increasingly popularity of larger e-cigarette power and user group, the security problem is getting more and more concerned because of uneven capability of manufacturing and technical level of different manufacturers. This is why the new generation OMNI BOARD 2.0 puts a higher demand for its standards as below:

1) USB input overvoltage protection:

General input voltage standard of e-cigarette ranges from 4.5V to 6.5V. When the USB input voltage is higher than 6.5V, it will damage the charging circuit, leading to over-charging or even battery bulge, fire and explosion risk. We have a much more serious consideration of the security problem for the new generation of OMNI BOARD 2.0. Moreover, the new generation of OMNI BOARD 2.0 redefines the USB input voltage range: when the USB input voltage is higher than 6.5V, charging circuit will be turned off to achieve the purpose of security protection; when the USB input voltage returns to 6.5V or less, charging circuit will automatically restart. This is the unique security features in e-cigarette industry.

2) Balance charging:

In many high-power products, charging mode could be divided in two types, balanced charging and unbalanced charging. With different resistance and voltage of the batteries, two batteries would be charged unbalanced, which will lead to batteries damage like overcharged and bulge, even fire and explosion risks. As a result, balanced charging comes into being to solve such problems by charging the batteries separately. When charging different voltage and resistance batteries, it will come to balanced charging mode. In this mode, charging time will be longer because of different voltage and resistance effect.






*B) Stability*

Products with OMNI BOARD have been committed to the improvement of product performance stability. And OMNI BOARD 2.0 could be even better. A variety of protections are added to the chip circuit including hardware protection and software protection as below.

1) Hardware protection: PCBA over-temperature protection, anti-battery protection, overcharge and over discharge protection, ESD circuit protection and PCBA nano-coating waterproof design.

2) Software protection: low power protection, output short circuit protection, low resistance protection, overcurrent protection, no-load protection and overtime protection






*C) Functional experience:*

1) Fast charging: Charging speed of OMNI BOARD 2.0 is greatly improved. Comparing with the traditional 0.8-1.2A charging current, OMNI BOARD 2.0 maximum charging current is 2.5A and average 2A, doubling the charging speed and half of the charging time. For one conventional 2200MAH high-rate battery, the charging time is about 1.5-2 hours.

2) Charging countdown RCT (remaining charging time): This function is introduced as the first unique features in OMNI BOARD 2.0. After the re-definition of charging security, RCT totally improve the charging experience by predicting and displaying the remaining charging time. So that the consumers could better arrange the time for business at hand.

3) System mode: On the basis of the previous VW, CCW, VT(NI, TI, SS), CCT, TCR(M1, M2), BYPASS functions, the addition of VW(H/N/L) and RTC new features are the update of OMNI BOARD 2.0. New functions are defined as follows:

a) VW-H: also known as the violence mode, the output power is higher than the normal output power in the first starting 1.5 seconds, so that the beginning of each vaping is more robust and not affecting the flavor because of the delay of coil heating. CCW mode in previous OMNI BOARD version can also provide this effect but for OMNI BOARD 2.0 VW-H it better helps the new vapers quickly operate with this function.
b) VW-N: Standard mode, namely normal power mode.
c) VW-S: Also known as the soft mode, it is relative to VW-H violence mode, namely the reverse output mode of VW-H, meeting the needs of different users’ flavor.
d) RTC: Real-time clock function, has two modes of pointer mode and digital mode (currently only Revenger mod has this function). You may be fond of this surprising feature.
4) Starting power and (NI, TI, SS) temperature coefficient adjustment: has been veteran vapers’ favorite features, which can be better DIY in the conventional temperature control of heating coil. And now both of the two adjustment are equipped in OMNI BOARD 2.0.

5) Sleep time adjustment: When the machine is not used, going-out time of the screen is adjustable from 3s to 120s. Comparing with most of the products in the market, OMNI BOARD 2.0 can better fulfill the needs of different users.

6) SMART switching: “Smart” is the intelligent power recognition function. When an atomizer is newly installed, a suitable output power will be automatically set according to the resistance of the atomizer. Of course this recommended power can be adjusted according to personal needs. On one hand, “Smart” function is to bring convenience of wattage adjustment, on the other hand it’s to avoid coil burnt due to improper operation of the users.

In OMNI BOARD 2.0, “Smart” function could be turned off in system settings.

7) Default: if too many system parameters are set or incorrect operation leads to difficult setting, “default” function helps to restore to the factory default settings in system settings menu.

We hope you are as excited about the Omni Board 2.0 as we are. We work hard to bring the vaping community products that they will trust and love. Vaporesso vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

